# Crappie Report Day 2- Lake Crescent



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Started the morning off at daylight in the fog again. Continued fishing where we found fish yesterday. After putting a few slabs in the boat, I got hit on a rod and picked it up out of the rod holder but the fish wasn't on. Next thing I knew it got slammed before it could go back in the rod holder. Thought it was a monster from the fight but turned out to be a 13 inch gizzard shad hooked through the dorsal fin.

The fog lifted a little earlier today around 9:15 and the bite turned off around then. By that time I think we had caught about 15. We found the same school of bass crushing bait where Dad caught the 7lb bass yesterday. We couldn't really chase them being we were trolling 12 rods, but I had a bass pole on hand with a crappie crank that I threw in their direction. I let it sit on top of the water for about 5 seconds, clunked it, and when it came to the surface the bass nailed it. Fun little fight on to change things up.

Didn't do much else till 12pm. I got the big crappie of the trip, 2lb 4oz that we released like all the other 2lbers. We headed in to clean fish and some others came in around the same time. They had 6 and 9. One fisherman had a 2lb 14oz slab that was a monster!

Can't wait to go back! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's some pretty fish, good job!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Crescent Slabs!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They got some big speckled perch in FL. The old timers called them government perch in GA.

Nice fish, pics, & report. They're some pretty ones.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those slabs make excellent fillets.
awesome catch.

jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DANG! What an awesome haul. Great report & good photos man.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are some purty fish! Looks like you had some calm weather which at this time of the year, somebody was looking after you. Thanks for the report and good on ya to letting those bigguns back to make more littleuns.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll catching em on minnows or jigging? Dern great job and congrats on a successful trip!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch and report. That slick calm water looks nice, but I seem to get more bites with a little wrinkle on the surface - kinda like camoflage.

I've been fishing for over 60 years, and still waiting on my first "on the scales" two-pound crappie. Congrats to you and your Dad.


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish !


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Another great report and photos. I doubt there is such a thing as a 2 pounder here in the local river.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Great catch and report. That slick calm water looks nice, but I seem to get more bites with a little wrinkle on the surface - kinda like camoflage.
> 
> I've been fishing for over 60 years, and still waiting on my first "on the scales" two-pound crappie. Congrats to you and your Dad.


Yeah, I agree that we get more bites with wind. Since we troll we don't want a lot of wind cause it makes it difficult but wind is better than no wind at all!

If you want a true 2lb crappie then go to Crescent. You will not regret it! I've fished it a total of 3 time and we've caught 12 2lbers in those 3 trips. I don't know of a lake that can do that other than maybe Grenada Lake or somewhere like that. Talquin is good and I've learned to fish it like the back of my hand but Crescent has a big fish population that is truly unbelievable.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

that's not crescent lake in p'cola is it?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Crescent Lake*



fishallyear said:


> that's not crescent lake in p'cola is it?


No, here is a little info on the lake

http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/sites-forecast/ne/lake-crescent/


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice slabs bud. To be honest I'm more impressed with the gizzard shad hitting the jig.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a pretty day to fish.


----------



## Baknaction (Aug 3, 2014)

As always, interesting reading about your fishing adventures.
Good fishing to all.


----------

